# Pixel art tutorials?



## legendofphil (Jun 9, 2008)

I am looking for some good pixel art tutorials, specifically isometric ones.
This is for my major project in my final year at uni, I am considering the isometric pixel route for the game.

So far my decent games haven't had graphics drawn be myself and I want to say that, yes I actually did the graphics for this game and the look awesome.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 9, 2008)

Tried looking on deviantART for Pixel Art Tutorials (try)?

I made a Pixel ID one (link), but it doesn't cover the Pixel Art part.


----------



## Commander (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is a great place to start it covers not only making pixel art but the theory behind it:

So you want to be a Pixel Artist

Another good one:

Derek Yu Pixel Tutorial

I hope these help.

~ Commander

P.S. DaRk_ViVi Shinigami Chop


----------



## psycoblaster (Jun 9, 2008)

try asking takam
he's a pro pixel artist..
(as in PM)


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 9, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> deviantART


D:

these threads should help quite a lot:

http://www.wayofthepixel.net/pixelation/in...hp?topic=3467.0

http://www.wayofthepixel.net/pixelation/in...hp?topic=4912.0


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 9, 2008)

I remember when I was good at pixel art, back when I was 13. 

I concur with Derek Yu pixel art tut. 

I like http://www.rhysd.com/tutorial/ as it's pretty indepth from basic stuff, to the more advanced.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the links, I'll take an in-depth look at them a bit later.


----------



## Ducky (Jun 9, 2008)

Amm , I am not a great pixel artist , But I do know a way which helped me draw (in general) better , 

1 , See how others draw Pixel Art , The way is really helpful in both photoshop and drawing..
2 , if you wanna get better in pixel art , Go to Mario Kart DS go for the emblem options and try your drawings , It's easily watched on the upper screen so you'll understand faster many small things...
3 , Picross really helped me in that direction , It has many small drawings which showed me some tricks in pixel art , I'd say even cheat the game just to see the final effort , because I learnt alot from both Mario Kart DS and Picross in pixel section. 

Those are just 3 tips which helpd me a bit by bit to learn to draw pixel art better..


----------

